# Replacing bulb troubles



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tiinaj said:


> I just found an old pair of ZXE's I was gonna put into the cruze until I decide to order up some LED's. Unfortunately this is my first car newer than 2000 and having some problems.
> 
> I took apart the stock tubing on the passenger side to get at the dust cover, managed to get it off and then couldn't figure out how to get the bulb out. I don't have the smallest hands so it was a bit tight but my question is do I need to remove the silver ring holding in the bulb or should I be able to pop it out without removing it? Didn't want to force anything too hard but couldn't even pop off the connector to the bulb from the angle I was at.


Is this the headlight or fog light bulb? Do you have stock headlights? If so, all you do is twist the bulb, it'll only twist one way.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Tiinaj said:
> 
> 
> > I just found an old pair of ZXE's I was gonna put into the cruze until I decide to order up some LED's. Unfortunately this is my first car newer than 2000 and having some problems.
> ...


Yeah they're the stock bi-halogen projectors. I'll go take another look here.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Ok yeah, got them this time. One was turning them the wrong way haha, and two didn't want to force them too much.
They look great! Just waiting till night now.

Thanks!


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Don't feel too bad about having trouble with this. I ended up ripping off my fingernail on my pinky finger when pulling up the Washer Fluid filler tube because it let go so suddenly and needed a LOT of force to pull up that I slammed the finger right on the edge against the bracket that holds the filler tube. Then when trying to loosen the bulb from the socket, I sliced open one of my fingers on the other hand on the metal ring surrounding the bulb. Cruze 1. Me. 0.


----------

